# Spezi stellt euch seine Lieblingsfilme vor: Teil 4 - Final Destination



## Spezi30 (13 Sep. 2011)

Final Destination 






OT:	Final destination
Herstellungsland:	USA
Jahr: 2000
Regie:	James Wong
FSK:	16
Cast:	Dewon Sawa, Ali Larter, Kerr Smith, Tony Todd, Kristen Cloke,
Seann William Scott, Brendan Fehr u. a.


Kurz vor dem Start eines Schulausflugs nach Paris hat Alex eine schrecklich Vision, er sieht wie das Flugzeug in der Luft explodiert. Er verläßt panisch mit ein paar Klassenkameraden das Flugzeug. Kurz nach dem Start wird seine Vision Wirklichkeit...



Kritik zum Film:

So banal die Handlung hier auch klingen mag, sie ist alles andere als das. Schon von Beginn des Filmes an stellt sich ein wohliger Schauer beim Zuschauer des gepflegten Grusels ein. Die ersten Klänge der Filmmusik erklingen (der Geigenanteil – ich nehme jedenfalls an, dass es Geige ist – erinnert in seiner Machart stark an den Score zum Brian de Palma-Film „Der Tod kommt zweimal“ - bei „Final destination“ wirkt diese Instrumentalmusik aber im nachhinein betrachtet noch beunruhigender.) Äußerst geschickt steigern die Macher von „Akte X“ diese Unruhe noch weiter, die Kamera geht auf ein völlig abgedunkeltes Zimmer, unnatürlich laute Geräusche eines Ventilators sind zu hören, direkt hinter dem Reiseführer für Frankreich blitzt ein Buch namens „Death of the salesman“ (Ich muss zugeben, das Buch habe ich jetzt zum ersten Mal bewusst wahrgenommen  Immer mehr unheilvolle Symbole und Hinweise bekommt der Zuschauer, als er – fast unscharf – den Blick bekommt auf ein Buch, dessen Seiten sich – von unsichtbarer Hand bewegt – weiterblättern. Und spätestens bei den Worten „This is the end“ hat sich der wohlige Schauer in eine vielleicht nicht mehr ganz so angenehme Gänsehaut gewandelt. (Ich bin nach wie vor der Meinung, dass der Film nicht nur – wie auch gar nicht verleugnet wird – bekannte Personen aus dem Genre in den Film transportiert, sondern denke auch, dass „Final destination“ u. a. vom Horrorklassiker „Das Omen“ zumindest teilweise inspiriert wurde; die Ausgangshandlung ist eine sehr ähnliche, auch wenn sie komplett anders umgesetzt wurde)

Nachdem der Zuschauer weiter beunruhigt wurde durch eine besonders düstere Andeutung, spielt der zweite Akt auf dem Flughafen. Alles, was bis zum Zeitpunkt des Unglückes passiert, ist echt spannend und streckenweise zwischen humorvoll und ziemlich makaber umgesetzt. Um Erstsehern nicht die Spannung zu nehmen, möchte ich auf die weiteren Filmsequenzen, insbesondere die Unglücksminuten nicht eingehen, ich sage nur, auch dieser Part ist Gänsehaut pur, und was die Umsetzung des Unfalls angeht, spielt der Film effektemäßig auf alle Fälle in der ersten Liga des Genres. 

Auch danach gibt es ordentlich Action, womit „Final destination“ genauso wie das erste Sequel auch durchaus für Actionfans von Interesse sein dürfte. Ich habe schon so einige Horrorfilme gesehen, und selten ging es so explosiv und furios zur Sache, und bei der Szene mit dem Stromkabel hatte ich im Kino schweißnasse Hände. 

Der Tod geht hier noch verdammt kreativ zu Werke, Alex Visionen sind noch sehr geheimnisvoll und verraten nicht zuviel - und der Film ist mit feinen kleinen Wendungen gespickt, die abgesehen vom wahrlich genialen zweiten Teil in den weiteren Fortsetzungen leider wenig einfallsreich kopiert worden sind, was zumindest teilweise die schlechte Qualität dieser beiden Filme erklärt. 

Der erste Final destination ist aber perfektes Achterbahn-Kino und ein irre guter Mix aus makabren Schocks und genau der richtigen Mischung aus Horror und furioser Action. Auch die Protagonisten spielen überzeugend, wobei mir besonders Dewon Sawas und Ali Larters Vorstellung hervorragend gefallen hat. Wenn man von einem kongenialen Film sprechen kann, dieser hat diese Auszeichnung garantiert verdient. Als ich ihn zum ersten Mal im Kino gesehen habe, hatte ich wirklich den Gedanken, ob ich heile nach Hause komme. Denn auch wenn die Todesszenen zum Teil abstrus wirken, im Prinzip zeigt der Film sehr gut, dass es einen jederzeit und an jedem Ort erwischen kann..





*Hintergründe und Auszeichnungen:*

Der Film, der von einigen Filmkritikern nicht sehr positiv aufgenommen wurde, bekam 2001 den Saturn Award als bester Horrorfilm. Weitere Auszeichnungen gingen dabei an Dewon Sawa für die beste Leistung eines Jungschauspielers und Ali Larter (sie bekam den Young Hollywood Award in der Kategorie „Breakthrough performance“

Der Film basiert auf einem Drehbuch, dass Jeffrey Reddick für „Akte X“ schrieb

Die Explosion des Flugzeugs ist eine Adaption des tatsächlich geschehenen Absturzes des TWA-Flug 800 im Jahre 1996

Viele Figuren des Filmes sind nach bekannten Schauspielern und Regisseuren benannt 

Nicht nur in den DVD-Specials wird von tatsächlichen Vorahnungen berichtet; 2006 sagte US-Senator Larry Shaw wegen einer Intuition den Conair-Flug 191 ab. Durch eine Verkettung von Fehlern verunglückte die Maschine beim Start in Lexington, was 49 von 50 Passagieren das Leben kostete



Bin gespannt auf Meinungen eurerseits. ,)


----------



## Punisher (11 Juni 2012)

Danke für die Information


----------

